# Back of Book Graffeo Practice Exam



## BirdGrave (Mar 19, 2018)

I apologize, I know this has probably been covered in other threads that I cannot locate, but for those of you who have taken the Power PE and used the Graffeo practice exam, how did they compare?  Were they on par with one another in terms of difficulty?


----------



## JohnMdd (Mar 25, 2018)

Well if nobody else answers, I guess we'll both know in 3 weeks! I think it compares evenly with the NCEES practice exam. I ordered Graffeo's other offering, which is 3 more practice exams. I plan on using those to identify weaknesses now that I've seen the answers to the NCEES practice exam and the one you mentioned.


----------



## argo97 (Mar 25, 2018)

I had Graffeo's book, Complex Imaginary, School of PE, and several other books and codes (NEC, NESC, etc.) on exam day.  I probably referenced Graffeo more than any other.  It has a good layout by exam section.   Best bet is tab, tab and when you think you're done....tab some more.


----------



## SSG (Mar 26, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> I apologize, I know this has probably been covered in other threads that I cannot locate, but for those of you who have taken the Power PE and used the Graffeo practice exam, how did they compare?  Were they on par with one another in terms of difficulty?


Graffeo's exam, Complex Imaginary, PPI, none of them match to the actual PE exam. The most closest exam to the real exam is the engproguide exam and I am glad I found this.


----------

